# Gold Refining Service



## Noxx (Mar 12, 2007)

I was thinking offering a gold refining service in my town. But I don't know how much I should ask. I taugh I could do it for free but I take 20% of the final gold.
What do you guys think ?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 12, 2007)

You could check the internet for other refineries and see what they charge, this way you can be competitive with the rest of the refineries.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 12, 2007)

I think there is no refiners in Quebec city... Only in Montreal (3 hours away)


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 12, 2007)

That's good for you, but you should check pricing around the world using google to get an idea of what percentage to charge. Harold would be a good person to ask.


Steve


----------



## Noxx (Mar 12, 2007)

I taught about advertising in Classified Ads. Is it a good idea ?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 12, 2007)

That would be a start. Maybe you could post flyers up at scrap yards, metal shops, and anywhere else you think people with scrap may frequent.

Steve


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 13, 2007)

most of the places i looked into are taking 10%, which i thought was a little high, but fair. It makes me want to do smaller batches, because 10% of 10 oz is 1oz, or $650 at todays prices. I do my own refining (thank you sooo much steve), but need real certified bullion to make it investment grade.


----------

